# snoway snow plow being autioned in Michigan



## DPDDOG (Jan 17, 2011)

Seems that many are looking for used plows. The company below is having an auction at a school district near Ypsilanti Michigan on this Thursday..
Below is the link to their site.
DPDDOG
http://www.cisauctions.com/


----------

